
Surprise: Bike-friendly Netherlands named best place in the world to be a driver - awjr
http://dailyhive.com/vancouver/best-place-in-the-world-to-be-a-driver-netherlands
======
mtgx
How is that a surprise? It kind of seems obvious. If you have fewer drivers on
the road, it should be much nicer to drive.

~~~
dalke
If people are convinced that funding other transport modes is a waste of money
for projects that no one will use, then your precondition ("fewer drivers on
the road") is not met. (Consider the beliefs of people living in suburban
areas designed around cars, where cycling is only for the most stubborn.)

If people believe that space for a bike lane takes away from a car lane, and
that few people will use the bike lane, then while there are fewer drivers,
the traffic density and (presumably) congestion will increase, making driving
more difficult.

